# ?what do you feed your millipedes?



## sarahpede (Oct 31, 2008)

i just want to get a really good feel on the best food i know they love fruits and veges but i want to know what you feed your Milli's ????????????


----------



## CodeWilster (Nov 1, 2008)

*Mostly Veggies*

I looked up some of the top nutritious fruits and veggies (for humans anyway) and also based on experience, I'd say the best fruits would be strawberries, banana (both they seem to love) kiwi, tomatoe. and other soft fruits. Fruits shouldn't make up more than half their diet though. Focus on leafy veggies, their staple diet should be primarily leaves like kale, spinach, lettuce, etc. Don't forget they are decomposers like worms that pretty much feed on compost materials like dying and rotted plant matter. So if those leaves aren't fresh any more and start growing fungi then that's great they'll eat it fungi and all.


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 1, 2008)

ok so my millipedes do get a good diet and thanks


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey sarah have you ever kept centipedes


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Nov 1, 2008)

apple, banana, cantaloupe, carrot, chicken mash (I prefer Purina Mills Sunfresh Recipe Layena), corn, cucumber, decomposing oak leaves, decomposing oak wood, dry dog kibble, fish food, green beans, green pepper, hermit crab diet/cookies, leaf lettuce, mango, melons, mushrooms (love sliced portobello), peanut butter, pear, potato, pumpkin (cut in large pieces, skin on), romaine lettuce (red or green), spinach, squash, sweet potato, tomato (split), water melon.


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 1, 2008)

hay aracnobreed no i have never had a centipede but i mite get wone soon and wye do you ask


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 1, 2008)

*sory but hear it is*

oh and hears what what my abgs eat spinig,strawbarey,bananas,romanin letus red,cucumbers,saluds from bags,mushrums,cat/dog food,cleliry,tomato and the ocashunol carot    sory for spelling i do not have spell cheak on my dads coumputer


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 2, 2008)

I feed my millipedes predominantly dried hardwood leaves and wood, actually. They have that constantly available and plow through the stuff. I do enrich with dark leafy greens, a bit of fruit/veg, and some turkey or chicken every now and again, but the bulk of the diet is traditional detritivore food. It must be going well, because I have some mighty healthy reproductive 'pedes with great exos.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Nov 2, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> hay aracnobreed no i have never had a centipede but i mite get wone soon and wye do you ask



Well just thought like asking


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Nov 2, 2008)

Centipedes are in my eyes the crazyest of all things in the hobby , there fast and nasty but fun , also lovely to look at    i sugest geting one of the Scolopendra Heros


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 2, 2008)

i will try olny if the parents let me


----------



## bhamgreg (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a pear core, collard greens, tomato, lil bananna and other leafy greens i share with mine. they love the pear core and tomatos.


----------



## Tobarnis (Nov 3, 2008)

I do composted magnolia leafs  . lilac , maple   , ash and eunomyous in addition to what others have listed....


----------

